# assembled pc configuration



## harshit099 (Sep 10, 2010)

please suggest me a good pc configuration build around 9600 gt card. also under 15000 rs. i don't need monitor, speakers,ups. if my budget is overkilling than suggest me with a lower end graphics card. i will prefer amd based system with athlon x2 x245 dual core processor and ati card 1 gb. thanks in advance. i hava 19 inch lcd monitor.


----------



## Joker (Sep 10, 2010)

AMD Athlon II X3 435 - 3.3k
Biostar TA785G3 HD motherboard - 3.7k OR Gigabyte GA-MA785GM*T*-US2H - 3.9k
Kingston 2GB 1333Mhz DDR3 RAM - 2.2k
Zebronics Bijli cabinet - 1k
WD/Seagate 500GB Hard Disk - 2k
LG DVD writer - 1k
FSP Saga II 350w Power Supply - 1.5k
MSI HD 5670 - 5.2k

Total - 20k

increase your budget to this and you will get a very very decent config which will be worth


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 11, 2010)

Joker said:


> AMD Athlon II X3 435 - 3.3k
> Biostar TA785G3 HD motherboard - 3.7k OR *Gigabyte GA-MA785GM-US2H* - 3.9k
> Kingston 2GB 1333Mhz DDR3 RAM - 2.2k
> Zebronics Bijli cabinet - 1k
> ...



this is a ddr2 am2+ board.


----------



## Joker (Sep 11, 2010)

make it gigabyte *GA-MA785GMT-US2H* then  i missed the T.


----------



## shaggy66 (Nov 17, 2010)

hi
please suggest me a decent pc configuration around 20,000-25,000...
Thank You


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 17, 2010)

^^Post it in a new thread..
Btw look for a thread by jas named "pc config nov" or something like that in this section..u can find a gud config around that price..


----------



## puneetnegi (Jun 12, 2011)

plz suggest me a good pc configration between 18000 to 20000 mainly for internet and multimedia


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 12, 2011)

^start a new thread with pc build questionnaire template filled.


----------

